# Tons of JDM S13/180 parts



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

I recently bought a few JDM rear ends from a guy I know and wanted to let you guys get some good deals on these parts. All reasonable offers will be acepted. I have plenty of high resolution pics if you guys are interested. Feel free to email [email protected] for pics or any questions you may have.


1.	JDM 180 Pumpkin with Tomei LSD - *SOLD* 
2.	1 JDM 180 Pumpkins with OEM VLSD - $425 shipped
3.	1 JDM S13 Pumpkin with believed to be Nismo LSD- EBAY
4.	1 JDM S13 Pumpkin with OEM VLSD - $425 shipped
5.	JDM Largas sway bars(32/27.5) with endlinks, 4 bushings, 3 brackets, etc - *SOLD*
6.	1 JDM S13 25.5mm rear sway bar with endlinks, bushings, etc - *SOLD*
7.	4 JDM S13 21mm rear sway bars with endlinks, bushings, etc - EBAY
8.	1 pair of JDM S13 front hubs – EBAY
9.	1 JDM S13 steering rack – *SOLD*
10.	Nismo rear lower control arm, rear upper control arm, rear upper link, rear lower link, and front lower control arm - *SOLD*

**All pumpkins include: axles, rear hubs, rear lower control arms, ebrake cables, nuts/bolts, etc


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

nice contribution :thumbup: I'm sure some of these guys could really use that. Finally a thread worth something in this forum.. it's been a while. thanks.  Not too bad of pricing. Not the cheapest i've seen but still in the ball park. If I didn't already have one I'd consider it. Just out of curiosity, where are those shipping from? And are there any warranty's etc to go with that stuff.


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> nice contribution :thumbup: I'm sure some of these guys could really use that. Finally a thread worth something in this forum.. it's been a while. thanks.  Not too bad of pricing. Not the cheapest i've seen but still in the ball park. If I didn't already have one I'd consider it. Just out of curiosity, where are those shipping from? And are there any warranty's etc to go with that stuff.



Thanks bro, glad to have some support. Prices are asking and could be reduced if shipping is closer/cheaper just to cover my cost. They're being shipped out of Fort Worth, TX, but if theres any locals interested we could meet up to cut the cost of shipping out. :thumbup: I don't know what kind of warranty would be wanted with these and if I could offer one since they're used parts. I have spun each pumpkin and they all spin smoothly, but have been drained of all fluids to reduce in shipping price and prevent spills. I have plenty of pictures of the internals and no teeth are grinded or damage seen to be found. If it didn't look worthy of selling or being used on my car, I wouldn't want to tarnish my name and waste everyones time shipping out parts that won't work. I will include extra nuts and bolts or whatever I have laying around if you guys need any extras. I know how usefull extra parts can come in whenever you need then and how expensive they are from the dealer.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

damn i think i would like one of those pumpkins in the future but not yet....do you believe they will all be sold quickly and do you get more of them in shipments? cant afford one now, i need to get some other stuff for the car first that is more important....


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

Kelso said:


> damn i think i would like one of those pumpkins in the future but not yet....do you believe they will all be sold quickly and do you get more of them in shipments? cant afford one now, i need to get some other stuff for the car first that is more important....


They will be sold on a first come first serve basis. If you want to leave a deposit, I will consider holding one for a specified period of time. I don't believe I will be getting more anytime soon, but may in the future. If the demand is high enough, I'll try to get more for you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nah i wouldnt want you to hold one with a deposit for me....sounds like some good deals though and if i get a nice bundle of cash, ill be talkin to ya hehehe


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

Kelso said:


> nah i wouldnt want you to hold one with a deposit for me....sounds like some good deals though and if i get a nice bundle of cash, ill be talkin to ya hehehe


Here is one of MANY pics for you guys


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Hell yeah :thumbup:... Your puttin out like a dirty slut! Ha haha nice...

You wouldn't happen to have any 180sx interior parts would you? ??? Need center console if you got one...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

decided not to melt it eh?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm keepin my options open


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Hell yeah :thumbup:... Your puttin out like a dirty slut! Ha haha nice...
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have any 180sx interior parts would you? ??? Need center console if you got one...


I don't have any interior parts, but will take a look for you next week whenever my guy gets his new shippment in. What color center console and what part of it are you needing? A picture of the exact one would help.


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

Up on ebay now http://cgi6.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=itr981162&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

Tomei is now sold :thumbup:


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

Everything on ebay ends today guys.


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

25.5 mm rear sway bar, 1 21mm rear sway bar, Nismo pumpkin, and Largas bars all all pending now. :cheers:


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=itr981162&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50

More stuff on ebay :cheers:


----------



## joeyjoweejoee (Feb 6, 2004)

Bump for new wheels and ebay.


----------

